# Fasttech won’t ship



## Tinotenda Chirombo (27/7/18)

Hi everyone, 

I recently decided I wanted to get some new drip tips, I wanted to order from fasttech but it won’t give me a shipping option. Anyone else had this happen to them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/7/18)

Here u go 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-...es-deliveries-reviews-ect.t46063/#post-630412

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-shipping-issues.t41046/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-cant-ship-to-sa-as-e-cigs-are-banned.t44189/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

